# The Good Ole' Days...



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

How often do these guys/gals come around anymore...

Shayne Mehringer

KG

Mike Noel

Ted Shih

Paul/

Ms. Daisy

Angie B.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

you forgot: 

Ken Guthrie

Joe S

Qui Chang Trainer

Anthony Heath

Chris Kingrea

Gerard Rozas

Mitch Patterson

some are gone forever, some are busy until winter arrives and they get bored


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

5 of the 7 posted in the last week, one of those I had not seen posting in ages
HI KG !!! How ya be ?? 
Angie was slapping down somebody just the other day
Ted was being very helpfull in the heeling thread
and /paul was just saying Bubba was _____


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

EdA said:


> you forgot:
> 
> Ken Guthrie
> 
> ...


*Can't forget the White Knight!! Mehringer will be back when the new Idol starts up or a new puka necklace hits the market!

Old Days Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> * Mehringer will be back when the new Idol starts up or a new puka necklace hits the market!
> *


he is far too busy posting pictures of his kid and his new ride on Facebook to bother with such a mundane operation as RTF


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I was pretty surprised to see Randy Bohn post on the standards thread.

How about LVL, and who is Qui Chang Trainer anyhow?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Buzz said:


> who is Qui Chang Trainer anyhow?


a death sentence awaits the one who reveals his TRUE identity


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

who knows, perhaps someday Qui Chang Trainer will log on and come clean so to speak, until then one can only speculate

when last seen he was high in the Himalayas meditating surrounded by nymphs clad only in flower petals


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

EdA said:


> a death sentence awaits the one who reveals *his* TRUE identity


Ah ha! Now we know the gender anyhow!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Buzz said:


> Ah ha! Now we know the gender anyhow!


Don't be so sure


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Buzz said:


> Ah ha! Now we know the gender anyhow!


as the saying goes in clandestine operations, I could tell you but I'd have to kill you ;-)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

so if Qui Chang Trainer is the " Deep Throat" version of RTF..does that make DrEd..Woodward ,Bernstein, or G.Gordon Liddy 


All the Kings Men regards


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

At last...

A thread worth following.

Oh, the good ole' days regards,


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

What years are we talkin' I see a name mentioned that aint been on here but about two or three years

John


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> At last...
> 
> A thread worth following.
> 
> Oh, the good ole' days regards,


the good ole days meaning you know or at least recognize the name of everyone posting on the topic...;-)


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

EdA said:


> the good ole days meaning you know or at least recognize the name of everyone posting on the topic...;-)


roger that!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

so are you saying that Carly Simon was wrong in her lyric

"so stay right here.cause these are the Good ole days"


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> so are you saying that Carly Simon was wrong in her lyric
> 
> "so stay right here.cause these are the Good ole days"


In 4 years these will have become the good ol' days, and what we consider the good ol' days now will have become ancient history.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Howard N said:


> In 4 years these will have become the good ol' days, and what we consider the good ol' days now will have become ancient history.


Ancient History?

Is that like when Dr. Ed was in his prime?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Joe S posts occassionally on FB. Since he has given up dog training (at least temporarily), and is going back to school at night and working during the day, he's been MIA. 

Changes in peoples' lives make all the difference, right ken?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Changes in peoples' lives make all the difference, right ken?


No doubt.

I just want my old friends back...

After all, they're all I've got.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ken Guthrie said:


> No doubt.
> 
> I* just want my old friends back*...
> 
> After all, they're all I've got.


who said they were your friends.....Sorry pal but that was a gimme


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Did Joe post anything?

Distracted by Avatar regards,

Aaron*


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I miss that little monkey spanker Nigel.....


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

badbullgator said:


> I miss that little monkey spanker Nigel.....


*Hue is not around as much as he once was either?

Aaron*


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> No doubt.
> 
> I just want my old friends back...
> 
> After all, they're all I've got.


Ken is so lonely he's thinking about joining the Tea Party...



Aaron Homburg said:


> *Hue is not around as much as he once was either?
> 
> Aaron*


he's usually at POTUS arguing politics


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

And usually as _Hew_... ;-)

k g


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

If anyone happens to see the names listed earlier in this thread, invite them here for a visit.

It could be like old times.

Oh, the good ole' days regards,


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

K G said:


> And usually as _Hew_... ;-)
> 
> k g


Hey, there you is.

Now go find Ted Shih and let's get this show started.

Hell, bring in Fallon. 

Old time rock and roll regards,


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I know I speak for Mary too, but we just miss SuzyQ so much . . .


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

anyone else remember Sparkle Girl, she was one of Jerry's projects


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

How about Doggyguy, remember him? He was my favorite.


----------



## fredhassen (Dec 4, 2009)

EdA said:


> a death sentence awaits the one who reveals his TRUE identity



Tell him I said hello. He stopped out here for a visit once. Jerry Harris sent him out here.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Ancient History?
> 
> Is that like when Dr. Ed was in his prime?


Dr. Ed You takin that from a guy that used to squat for a living? Come on give him a high heater.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Dr. Ed You takin that from a guy that used to squat for a living? Come on give him a high heater.


it's just Ken being Ken, I consider the source, if you've seen him lately you'd know squatting or getting out of a squat would be completely out of the question, he has developed a manager's physique if you know what I mean


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Interesting to see 30 year old men wishing for the good ole days. Usually I would expect that from somebody Ed's age.


"Remember when is the lowest form of conversation" (Tony Soprano)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> it's just Ken being Ken, I consider the source, if you've seen him lately you'd know squatting or getting out of a squat would be completely out of the question,* he has developed a manager's physique if you know what I mean*


are we talking Tommy Lasorda style











or Don Zimmer fighting weight


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Now Bon that's funny!!!

I guess you ARE good for something....

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Dr. Ed You takin that from a guy that used to squat for a living? Come on give him a high heater.


Greatness!!!!!

Angie


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

greg magee said:


> Interesting to see 30 year old men wishing for the good ole days. Usually I would expect that from somebody Ed's age.


for Dr. Ed these are the good old days


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

EdA said:


> he has developed a manager's physique if you know what I mean


So is true, but if a kid needs a pitcher in the pen...this dude can still glove with the best of em'.

Shed for my tool regards,


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow...Good Ole Days, indeed!!!

RTF was a big part of my life and I miss it at times. I thought about riding over to the Blue Ridge Trial or one of the trials up at Lynn's place but something always got in the way...like the fear of coming home with a puppy. More than the cyber environment, I miss the people and the relationships that formed as a result of a deep love of a common interest. It is sad, and life, that sometimes love wanes.

Graduation is December of this year and I am almost sure there is no PhD in my future so I have thought about getting a puppy but there are other expensive, time-intensive, fun hobbies that I have not tried yet and I've thought about them, too...so there is no real...but I do have several possible names picked out already...just in case.

I enjoyed laughing at the off the wall threads...FT v HT, Collar V Amish, Field v Show...

I miss the depth of emotion we all showed when we lost one of our own, two or four legged...

Most of all, I think RTF was like a family...we'd fight some between ourselves but we always knew that the others would be there if we needed them...and you just can't find that every place.

Thanks for starting the thread, Ken...

Been A Long Time Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Joe S. said:


> Most of all, I think RTF was like a family...we'd fight some between ourselves but we always knew that the others would be there if we needed them...and you just can't find that every place.


Nice to see you post, Joe. I think there are a lot of us empathizing with your above sentiments, thus it is difficult to see the forum make the transition it has.

Change is tough, but life moves on.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

You are exposed Joseph, between the classroom and the gym challenge you have been lurking, we miss your intellect as much as we miss your avatar


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

I for one don't miss your avatar but I miss your wit something awful. Please come back!


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> I for one don't miss your avatar but I miss your wit something awful. Please come back!


Ditto! This is a great thread!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

EdA said:


> You are exposed Joseph, between the classroom and the gym challenge you have been lurking, we miss your intellect as much as we miss your avatar


*Joe wrote something?

Aaron*


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> How about Doggyguy, remember him? He was my favorite.


Doggeguy, now THAT is some old school RTF! I wonder how many here remember him. He was the guy that did the combination demolition derby/duck calling contests. He and his pals were ahead of the seed companies working on hybrid corn before the acronym "GMO" was batted around.

K G, Joe Stambaugh, .... This is great seeing these guys post again.

Good stuff!

Hey Steve, speaking of Doggeguy, I put my Three Stooges birthday bottle opener to good use over the weekend. It still works! Thanks!

Chris


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

So did you have to do any water rescue this past weekend Chris?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> This is great seeing these guys post again.
> 
> Good stuff!


The trick is getting them to come back and stay.;-)


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

EdA said:


> You are exposed Joseph, between the classroom and the gym challenge you have been lurking, we miss your intellect as much as we miss your avatar


LOL!!! No, Sir, not lurking. I received a phone call from a dear friend that told of the thread and suggested I consider dropping by. On another note, I miss my intellect, too, Ed! I am SO ready for school to be over...

Now Becky, we all know that you are FAR more attractive than any of The Bird Girls!

U a funny guy, Aaron. See how far back you can go: Do remember Safety Girl and the comment that got me sent to the corner for a time-out?

Say, Ed...written any stories lately? ;-)

Just trying to be helpful...it's my nature, you know.

Helpful Regards,

Helpy Helperson


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Joe S. said:


> LOL!!! No, Sir, not lurking. I received a phone call from a dear friend that told of the thread and suggested I consider dropping by. On another note, I miss my intellect, too, Ed! I am SO ready for school to be over...
> 
> Now Becky, we all know that you are FAR more attractive than any of The Bird Girls!
> 
> ...


*My memory is fading Joe! Might have to remind us all!

Old Timers Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

just looked in on this tread.....i Really miss Qui Chang.....and Peake and Chris "the logical moderator" Kingrea too.-Paul


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Wow....I'm remembering when this forum was part of the Fuge.....now that is awhile back 

Didn't there used to be a dog in a camo hat with a whistle in his mouth!???!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Sure have been some good posts since 2003.......... Sure have made some good friends from RTF...


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Seen them come and go!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Cat Squirrel said:


> Didn't there used to be a dog in a camo hat with a whistle in his mouth!???!


That dog is still on the home page...


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

I miss Dog-n-Field. 

Anyone who remembers him is an OG fo sho.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*What about Dubaya or whatever it was....???


Aaron*


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *What about Dubaya or whatever it was....???
> 
> 
> Aaron*


Changed his user name - he goes by Roger Perry these days.

Trying to help out in the worst way regards

Bubba


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

I was a *long* time lurker here before I ever posted....I still don't post much but I have never been known as one of the more colorful personalities....And I cannot really remember when I joined this forum, but I do remember 98% of the personalities mentioned. 

What makes the Good ole days special to me is meeting all you old-timers like Joe S., Chis A. Angie, LVL, Peake, Shayne, Miriam, Otey, (and other east-coasters). Though very few of you know me back......but it used to be a big thrill to see everyone at hunt tests, then see you post on here........

As for Dr. EdA. I think I really will be an old-timer before I ever get to hear/read "The rest of the story". I think he hasn't released it yet, just to keep us all coming back!

Today I celebrated 25 years on my regular job, with many of those years reading RTF on my "breaks"!

Lots of memories regards,
Earlene


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Joe S. said:


> Say, Ed...written any stories lately? ;-)


as a matter of fact I have but it wasn't very interesting....see ya buddy, gimme a call sometime, maybe you should repost "the sheepdogs"


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I dropped off the radar for awhile due to personal reasons but a great phone message from a certain mod made me remember how much I enjoyed this place. I miss sparring like the good old days and if this iPad would let me I'd post a picture or two.

Thank god for Fred keeping the humor level up


/Paul


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I dropped off the radar for awhile due to personal reasons but a great phone message from a certain mod made me remember how much I enjoyed this place. I miss sparring like the good old days and if this iPad would let me I'd post a picture or two.
> 
> Thank god for Fred keeping the humor level up
> 
> ...


Fred keeping up the humor level??? Are you serious?? The man is a joke and we all know it. In the old days we would have sent him cry'n to his momma and we would have had a ball of fun doing it...!!

Send the phoney's packing...

It's all about the dogs, or not me thinks??? ;-)

Paul/ who gives a crap about your personal life. Not everything is about you!!!:razz: Missed you kiddo....

Joe, Joe, Joe,,, still in school and you don't know what you wanna be when you grow up... 

Your wife is a gem. I woulda kicked your sorry ass out a long time ago...

Hope I didn't trample on any toes,,, wouldn't want to do that...  

I was talk'n like we did way back when... It was sooo much fun!!!

People were people and not soooo into themselves and delicate... We loved training dogs, loved one another and gave one another a hard time... We weren't so thin skinned and sensitive...

If you train dogs and you are serious you pay your dues, take your licks, and give as good as you get,, that is if you have any backbone...

But we must not offend,,, Hmmmmmmmm....

Stupid!!!

This post was posted by the old and real Angie and has nothing to do with the new improved Angie who was fabricated for the NOW retriever forums...

*Puke*

I love yall!!

Angie


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

You are a BAAAAAAAaAAADDDDDD girl- go to my room immediately!!!

Someone needs a spanking regards

Bubba


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Bubba said:


> You are a BAAAAAAAaAAADDDDDD girl- go to my room immediately!!!
> 
> Someone needs a spanking regards
> 
> Bubba


A spanking while rolling around in lime jello... Sends shivers down my spine!!! Yes indeed!!!

Angie


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

No chance I'm rolling outta bed tonight


Girl you are one of a kind!!!

Torch regards

Bubba


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Ah, the good ol days. Where men were men and wimmen played demolition derby in mall parking lots. Lordy I miss Dubuya and the Depends lady. And Johndrow.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Fred keeping up the humor level??? Are you serious?? The man is a joke and we all know it. In the old days we would have sent him cry'n to his momma and we would have had a ball of fun doing it...!!
> 
> Send the phoney's packing...
> 
> ...


Yeah.... those were the good ole' days..... before the whiners started sayin' stuff like: "angie hurt my feelings..... I'm gonna sue RTF." WAH!!!!

Yesh....


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I would imagine the "report post" button wasn't used near as much then either.


Oh, and my feelings are a little hurt for not being included in anybody's missed lists.  Do you know how many hours I wasted entertaining your sorry arsses!?!?!;-)


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Achiro, I started to say something about you getting called a goat roper but I couldn't remember who got mad at you and why.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Yes. Dubya was greatness. 

Oh, the good ole days.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I dropped off the radar for awhile due to personal reasons but a great phone message from a certain mod made me remember how much I enjoyed this place. I miss sparring like the good old days and if this iPad would let me I'd post a picture or two.
> 
> Thank god for Fred keeping the humor level up
> 
> ...


I missed you gundog. 

NOT. 

Lol. Just kidding.


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I missed you gundog.
> 
> NOT.
> 
> Lol. Just kidding.


Where's 'da Love?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I missed you gundog.
> 
> NOT.
> 
> Lol. Just kidding.



In a sick non gay way I missed you too

Ah who am I kidding you big putz



/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I have seriously missed jello babe

/Paul


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

achiro said:


> I would imagine the "report post" button wasn't used near as much then either.
> 
> 
> Oh, and my feelings are a little hurt for not being included in anybody's missed lists.  Do you know how many hours I wasted entertaining your sorry arsses!?!?!;-)


I absolutely do and I appreciated each and every one of your posts. 

Angie


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

WTF  ???

john


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I missed gundog in a Gay way!!!:razz:

I think Guthrie has Gooser on his ingnor list!!!

Cant blame anybody fer that though!

I like Ed,, but really miss Shane callin me a dumb arse!!

I wish He'd come back fer just one day and call me names!!! 
it would make my world balanced again!!

Gooser


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Angie B said:


> Fred keeping up the humor level??? Are you serious?? The man is a joke and we all know it. In the old days we would have sent him cry'n to his momma and we would have had a ball of fun doing it...!!
> 
> Send the phoney's packing...
> 
> ...


 
We are not allowed to send them packing or crying any more. Heck it has been years since I have the oppertunity to get banned........


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> I think Guthrie has Gooser on his ingnor list!!!


I don't use the "ignore" option.

It just doesn't seem right. 

Someone needs to come up with an "Ode to the Good Ole' Days"

Good ole' days regards,


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Angie B said:


> Fred keeping up the humor level??? Are you serious?? The man is a joke and we all know it. In the old days we would have sent him cry'n to his momma and we would have had a ball of fun doing it...!!
> 
> Send the phoney's packing...
> 
> ...


TOUCHE!!!
Self regulation probably works best on RTF...... besides its more fun and interesting


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

achiro said:


> I would imagine the "report post" button wasn't used near as much then either.
> 
> 
> Oh, and my feelings are a little hurt for not being included in anybody's missed lists.  Do you know how many hours I wasted entertaining your sorry arsses!?!?!;-)


*Russ you were on the list, but I think we were all looking for the pic of you checking Shayne out before we posted your name!!!! /Paul pics please!!

Old Days Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

john fallon said:


> WTF  ???
> 
> john


John,

Your name was mentioned.....no whining allowed.

FOM


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes indeed, the good old days when you could get good advice from folks if you were having trouble seating on a duck. 

Missing Joe's avatar also, regards


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Joe S. said:


> Wow...Good Ole Days, indeed!!!
> 
> Graduation is December of this year and I am almost sure there is no PhD in my future so I have thought about getting a puppy but there are other expensive, time-intensive, fun hobbies that I have not tried yet and I've thought about them, too...so there is no real...but I do have several possible names picked out already...just in case.
> 
> Joe S.


C'mon Joe. If you already have names picked out you know where your heart lies. Only other requirement for you coming back is changing your avatar to George Clooney. ;-)

Win/Win Regards-

M


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

FOM said:


> John,
> 
> *Your name was mentioned*.....no whining allowed.
> 
> FOM


I'm not whining, I'm trying to figure out what time frame Ken is talking about??

I came on in 02 or 03 and if you count the ones that were lost in the change over, have about 8 or 9000 posts, but I don't consider myself an old timer to the RTF.

As for missing them , some I do some I do not:razz:

john


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

john fallon said:


> some I do some I do not
> john


I suspect that they feel that way about you too


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

EdA said:


> I suspect that they feel that way about you too


Whih _days_ do you suspect that about ?

john


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Whih _days_ do you suspect that about ?
> 
> john


All that end in "y"?


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> All that end in "y"?


For me Ken, the Good old days have little to do with the RTF and were well before you were born .... they started about the time I got into the game and had my first QAA retriever and became active in a club. He didn't make the derby list thou only had 8 points.

Backon point, you can't say I haven't impacted the RTF for the good though .............when Joe S ran Ted off, It was me that convinced him to come back LOL 

Had I known then ...;-)regards

john


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

quote=Ken Guthrie;644964]How often do these guys/gals come around anymore...

Shayne Mehringer: 100 post this year =.5 down from 1.2 It should be noted though most of his post were for shilling products from his company or for being proud of his reproduction efforts.

KG: 250 post this year = 1.2 down from 1.9 A modest decline but one good hunt test rule question he'll be right back up there.

Mike Noel: 7 post this year .03 down from an average of .16

Ted Shih: 351 post this year 1.7 up from an average of .9 *Almost double Why was he even on the list with double the average?*

Paul/ 135 post this year *.6 down from 2.2 average the Winner!!!*

Ms. Daisy 30 post this year .1 down from .3 *wew! thats a big drop*

Angie B.[/quote] 301 post this year 1.5 for the year right on track


So quite a bit to answer your question, over 1134 post among them.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Good stuff Greg. 

But why ruin a good story with facts?

Love the hunt test rule bomb.


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Good stuff Greg.
> 
> *But why ruin a good story with facts?*
> Love the hunt test rule bomb.



It was a slow morning and I already got my blinds in on the golf course before the grounds crew showed up.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Bubba said:


> Changed his user name - he goes by Roger Perry these days.
> 
> Trying to help out in the worst way regards
> 
> Bubba



Now thats funny


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

achiro said:


> Oh, and my feelings are a little hurt for not being included in anybody's missed lists.  Do you know how many hours I wasted entertaining your sorry arsses!?!?!;-)


Don't flatter yourself and we DO NOT miss the O Who rotating helmet ;-)


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

greg magee said:


> quote=Ken Guthrie;644964]How often do these guys/gals come around anymore...
> 
> Shayne Mehringer: 100 post this year =.5 down from 1.2 It should be noted though most of his post were for shilling products from his company or for being proud of his reproduction efforts.
> 
> ...


 301 post this year 1.5 for the year right on track


So quite a bit to answer your question, over 1134 post among them.[/QUOTE]

Greg,

Not sure whether to admire you for your research or to say get a life man. lol


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Good stuff Greg.
> 
> *But why ruin a good story with facts?*
> 
> Love the hunt test rule bomb.


Classic right there!


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

duk4me said:


> 301 post this year 1.5 for the year right on track
> 
> 
> So quite a bit to answer your question, over 1134 post among them.


Greg,

Not sure whether to admire you for your research or to say get a life man. lol[/QUOTE]

As previouly mentioned, I had my dog training done and my 10 mile bike ride in all before 6:30. 30 minutes of research was nothing. Washed the car, drove 5 hours to a dry wedding, spent 2 hours in a bar (Bethany Blues in Rehobeth Beach) after the dry wedding trying to get a golf ball in a globe to sit on a tee, to win a free beer that I was too drunk to have when I finally did it. 20 hour day regards.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> How often do these guys/gals come around anymore...
> 
> Shayne Mehringer
> 
> ...


You know where I am Gut....I am either at a baseball game for son #1 or at the golf range for sons 3 & 4...in between I am trying to keep the growth at my firm going in the right direction. Dogs games are on the back burner that isn't even lit right now.....I had no idea how much money I had until I stopped paying a trainer:razz:

Missed you in Utah....we got there early enough that we would have seen you on sunday night, if you played


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mike Noel said:


> You know where I am Gut....I am either at a baseball game for son #1 or at the golf range for sons 3 & 4...in between I am trying to keep the growth at my firm going in the right direction. Dogs games are on the back burner that isn't even lit right now.....I had no idea how much money I had until I stopped paying a trainer:razz:
> 
> Missed you in Utah....we got there early enough that we would have seen you on sunday night, if you played


Are you telling me you went to the park?

Oh no. Say it ain't so.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

A 37% drop is a "modest" decline?

You sound like a stockbroker this time last year, Greg...;-)

And what Mike said in the last sentence of his first paragraph...:razz:

k g


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Are you telling me you went to the park?
> 
> Oh no. Say it ain't so.


No, I had the good sense to check out the website from the road before we hit town....could you imagine the steam coming out of Kris' ears if we showed up and you guys weren't playing That would have cost me HOURS of shopping in Park City!


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

K G said:


> A 37% drop is a "modest" decline?
> 
> You sound like a stockbroker this time last year, Greg...;-)
> 
> ...


compared to Paul it was a modest decline.

"*A 37% drop is a "modest" decline?"*(you sound like the client of a stock broke)


----------



## John Goode (Mar 6, 2008)

WHO-WHO-WHOO let the dogs out! great thread-!! but don't tell the Gut-it might go to his?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mike Noel said:


> No, I had the good sense to check out the website from the road before we hit town....could you imagine the steam coming out of Kris' ears if we showed up and you guys weren't playing That would have cost me HOURS of shopping in Park City!


Well, I guess I could have put you on the list with what seems like 100 scouts I have to hold hands with and relay info. on a daily basis.

Hope your family had fun.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ken Guthrie said:


> *Well, I guess I could have put you on the list with what seems like 100 scouts I have to hold hands with and relay info. on a daily basis.*
> 
> Hope your family had fun.


have you considered opening a Twitter account to keep all your contacts/scouts/fans  informed...might as well put that iPhone to good use


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> have you considered opening a Twitter account to keep all your contacts/scouts/fans  informed...might as well put that iPhone to good use


We actually have an email group through yahoo.

Although it doesn't matter how descriptive I am in letting them know who is pitching when, they will call 15 times just to make sure nothing has changed.

I've learned to turn my phone off.

Guess that's what happens when you have 2 potential first rounders on your staff.;-)


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

[[/QUOTE]

As previouly mentioned, I had my dog training done and my 10 mile bike ride in all before 6:30. 30 minutes of research was nothing. Washed the car, drove 5 hours to a dry wedding, spent 2 hours in a bar (Bethany Blues in Rehobeth Beach) after the dry wedding trying to get a golf ball in a globe to sit on a tee, to win a free beer that I was too drunk to have when I finally did it. 20 hour day regards.[/QUOTE]


Whew - You admitted in public that you went to a bar in Rehoboth, I mean Rehomo???? Brave man. Perhaps that sheds some light on suzyq.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Dam&^%,
It's like a high school reunion in here.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> I miss that little monkey spanker Nigel.....


 
Second that one. He had a sense of humor and wrote extremely well. He could keep you in stiches.

Bring him back!

Mark


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Dam&^%,
> It's like a high school reunion in here.


HAHA hell yeah, that's exactly what i was thinking.

SM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> HAHA hell yeah, that's exactly what i was thinking.
> 
> SM


 
Wow swisshy even posted! This is almost a classic now


----------

